# Battle of Britain Event - RAF Hendon, Spitfire Flypast



## jhuckle (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd like to share a sound recording I made at RAF Hendon on the 12th September of a single Spitfire from the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight.

The recording is here.

To me, its sounds like a Griffon. Can anyone tell me which aircraft it is? I've tried a few image searches but nothing yet.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2010)

Certainly sounds more like the Griffon than the Merlin engine, so I'd guess it would be the Mk19. If it had a five-bladed prop, and deep, twin radiators beneath the wings, then it was the Mk19. Sorry, not sure what colour scheme the BBMF's Spit 19 wears at the moment.


----------



## jhuckle (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm gonna go with either of the BBMFs MkXIX.


----------

